# Mon hub USB n'est pas reconnu!



## Toz (28 Juin 2000)

Je suis en 8.6 et mon hub USB (power usb) ne fonctionne pas.
Alors que sur un powerbook  en OS 9 il fonctionne!
C'est très chiant.
C'es quoi les extensions qui le font marcher ce hub.
Sachant que j'ai "importé" usb device extension et Localiseur de logiciels USB.
Merci, les amis


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2000)

Pour le HUB c est "USB Device Extension" si tu ne l'as pas,... Ben c'est bien normal que ca ne fonctionne pas. Heuuuu Solution faire une installation personnalisée de l'OS 9 ou pomper l'extension depuis un autre mac.

++


----------



## Toz (28 Juin 2000)

J'ai pompé l'extension justement, mais ça ne veut toujours pas marcher!
C'est quand même pas croyable qu'on ne puisse pas avoirde hub en 8.6!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2000)

Une réponse bientôt car j'ai un hub USB qui marche sur 8.6

...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2000)

Donc ce fameux hub USB 4 ports sous MacOS8.6 fonctionne sans aucun driver et s'appelle : (je lis sur la boîte parce que c'est pas clair) Titre : "Catch the USB..." 4-ports USB Hub. Une étiquette précise que c'est un "IMAC-HUB" dont le "Power Type" est "European".
En espérant que cela t'aide dans ta recherche...


----------



## Toz (1 Juillet 2000)

Bon ben stephus, merci.
Je vais donc chercher ce hub USB, ce qui me coutera moins cher que de passer en OS 9.
Donc au passage si quelqu'un veut mon très joli hub USB de chez Techworks, je le fait à prix coutant. Jamais servi ;-)
Ne fonctionne que sur OS 9
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2000)

Je suis quasi sur que la marque du hub ne changera ABSOLUMENT rien au fait que ton hub ne marche pas en 8.6,... Pas de drivers USB pas de HUB,... C'est logique non ? Passe à l'OS 9,... Tous les problèmes USB qui surviendront plus tard sont déjà ainsi évités en partie,...

ABE,...

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Toz (1 Juillet 2000)

Mais je les ai les drivers USB! Quand je connecte directement mon imprimante, mon graveur ou ma caméra sur le mac, ils fonctionnent tous! C'est très très chiant...
Mais là ou t'as un peu raison c'est que si l'autre Hub ne fonctionne tjrs pas, je m'en remet pour trois cent balles. Au bout de trois hub, ça me fait un OS 9 ;-)
Alexandre


----------



## Toz (3 Juillet 2000)

Allez hop! je suis passé en OS 9 et je n'ai plus aucun problème d'USB!
C'est fin,i on en parle plus.

Merci à tous
Alexandre


----------

